# JDOM Installieren?



## chriss_2oo4 (14. April 2008)

Hi,

ich möchte JDOM verwenden, dazu habe ich die Binarys heruntergeladen und das darin enthaltene .jar (jdom.jar) in mein eclipse-Projekt importiert. Wenn ich nun import org.jdom schreibe erkennt er einige Klassen, aber eben nicht alle. Document und Element sind nicht vorhanden (ich glaube alle klassen die direkt unterhalb von org.jdom liegen).

Was mach ich falsch?

Lg Chriss


----------



## Oliver Gierke (14. April 2008)

Hast du eine JRE in das Project eingebunden? Welche Javaversion nutzt du? In Java 5 sind Document und Element in org.w3c.dom direkt im JRE mit dabei.

Gruß
Ollie


----------



## chriss_2oo4 (14. April 2008)

Hi,



> Hast du eine JRE in das Project eingebunden?


Muss ich das explizit machen, oder meinst Du ob ich in eclipse eine JRE eingebunden hab?



> Welche Javaversion nutzt du?


Die Version 6 (jdk1.6.0_01)



> In Java 5 sind Document und Element in org.w3c.dom direkt im JRE mit dabei.


Ist das die gleiche Klasse, wie org.jdom.Document / Element? Weil folgender Code (Aus "Java ist auch eine Insel") funktioniert bei mir nicht


```
Document doc = new Document( new Element("party") );
```


Lg Chriss


----------



## chriss_2oo4 (14. April 2008)

Import bei eclipse:

Rechte Maustaste auf src (Paket) - Import - Auswahl der jdom.jar Datei - Fertig

Screenshot


Lg Chriss


----------



## zerix (14. April 2008)

chriss_2oo4 hat gesagt.:


> Import bei eclipse:
> 
> Rechte Maustaste auf src (Paket) - Import - Auswahl der jdom.jar Datei - Fertig
> 
> ...




Funktioniert es jetzt?

MFG

Sascha


----------



## chriss_2oo4 (14. April 2008)

Hi, 

jetzt funktioniert es, aber nicht wie in der vorherigen Antwort, die du zitiert hast.

Lösung: Man muss das Projekt als Externe Bibliothek einbinden.

Lg Chriss


----------



## Oliver Gierke (14. April 2008)

Das Projekt? Du meinst wohl eher das JAR, oder?

REINHAUN!


----------



## chriss_2oo4 (14. April 2008)

Sorry, natürlich das Jar File.

Lg


----------

